# Sears snowblower Mod. 536.886190 auger drive problems.



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

This is a 26" machine with a 9.5 hp flathead engine. It works OK if one accepts the limitations of a light duty machine driven by a powerful engine. 

The idler lever has too much play to reliably keep the idler in position on the belt (idler pulley itself is OK), and the cable/brake mechanism doesn't work properly to stop the augers when the handle is released. I can start and use the machine with the auger drive control handle tied down, but ..... 

I see that Craftsman/Murray went to a different design with the idler controlled by a shaft running to the back of the machine and getting rid of the flexible pull cable. The holes are in the frame but the parts to change it over seem like more than the machine is worth. Any suggestions? I'm using a plain wrapped A33 belt but a Sears video I looked at seemed to be showing a raw-edge cogged belt. Does this matter?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum amuller

If you wanted to change it over maybe keeping an eye out for another one that blows it's engine or auger gearbox and it's going cheap ??

Don't know about the belt :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

amuller said:


> This is a 26" machine with a 9.5 hp flathead engine. It works OK if one accepts the limitations of a light duty machine driven by a powerful engine.
> 
> The idler lever has too much play to reliably keep the idler in position on the belt (idler pulley itself is OK), and the cable/brake mechanism doesn't work properly to stop the augers when the handle is released. I can start and use the machine with the auger drive control handle tied down, but .....
> 
> ...


You might want to check and see if the tension spring for the idler bracket has weakened and needs replacing. There is an adjustment at the bottom of the cable where the big spring is to take up some slack and get more pressure on the idler. Heres a link to the manual in case you dont' have one. Manual Craftsman 8.5 hp 26" dual stage 120v electric start snow thr 536886190 | Sears PartsDirect 

My Craftsman machine specifies a raw edge belt (kevlar construction) for the auger. I would tend to stick with the manufacturers recommendation, especially with the auger belt, which is subject to more abuse than the traction belt. The manual link above gives the part numbers for your belts, try searching for those numbers online, and get a cross reference for compatible belts. Many sites provide details on size and construction with their listings, where Sears is a bit vague about those details, like none.


----------

